# how long to wait inbetween cycles?



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello All. 

I have just had my third failed cycle. We would like to do one more fresh cycle where we will do a freeze all, PGS testing and FET the following month. 

My question is how long do we need to wait before stimming again? My BFN was on 27th June. I would like to go again in September. That would mean one clean AF cycle in July, and then a scratch on day 21 of my August AF cycle with down reg starting at the same time.  

Is this enough time? I am 39 and turning 40 in October and really really don't want to waste time if I don't have to.  I know traditionally people say you need 2 clean AFs in between IVF cycles and if we go again in September we will only have had one. But I have also been reading that that theory is a little out of date now. If you change the stimms drugs it shouldn't really matter and many people say any pluses you might have from waiting would be canceled out anyway by the negatives of being that much older. I know in the States more and more clinics are not requesting people to wait and are going again quickly. 

I would really like to go again in September - do you think I can? love some opinions please
x


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Claudia,

Do you have any idea why you're getting BFNs, and what could be changed with the next protocol? If not, don't rush it just because the calendar says you're turning 40. I was feeling the same way, just a few months out from my birthday, thinking I needed to get a cycle in NOW!

The doc at the clinic where I'm cycling said 1-2 months is not going to make a dramatic difference in egg quality. It's critical that your body and your mind are ready, and you need to have an action plan of what you're doing differently to get better results. Otherwise the rush might just be another expensive BFN. 

Do you know where you're cycling? There might be a thread here for that clinic and you can look to other ladies who've gone there for advice and support. 

Good luck with your cycle!


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply Maybebaybee - The thing is I'm pretty much in concurrence with all the doctors that I've seen that the reason it isn't working is embryonic. I've had a hysteroscopy, immunes testing and thrombophillia screening and all have come back normal. I have all normal hormone levels  - except for a low AMH - so it really does seem that it's my age that is the problem. I'm just not producing great eggs anymore. hence the new plan to stop getting BFNs is to do PGS testing. My doctor at the Lister also wants to try me on Clexane and Lubion empirically for the next cycle. so we would be changing things. I'd just really rather not wait if I don't have to. If I absolutley have to I will - but if it's not really necessary I'd much prefer to just get on with it. It's the waiting that I hate....


----------



## Uber Barrens Club (Jun 6, 2015)

My Dr said in general he recommended 3 months / 2 natural periods in between IVF cycles

However he said there are no commonalities and it depends on the individual

We started down regging me for my second IVF cycle 6 weeks after my first - my ovaries were still slightly stimulated and as I had a low AFC, having more in the starting block meant we wanted to strike while the iron was hot

(I ovulated through buserelin and failed to down reg, ended up being 3 months before I stimmed again anyway!)

The plan for the most recent cycle was to potentially do 2 banking cycles for PGS - whereby we'd have one resting cycle between stims cycles, depending on how I was physically

My ovaries did well off the cumulative effect of the stims, but it really does vary.


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi Claudia

I had my follow up appointment today following my last failed cycle in June. My consultant said physically 2 natural periods is absolutely fine. There's no evidence to wait longer. We talked about that it was important that I felt mentally ready and she agreed we were. I'm now scheduled to have the scratch after my next period (so sometime mid August) then starting short protocol after the following period so lateaugust/early sept. We are trying a couple of new things this time - changing to progesterone injections and steroids after egg transfer. We laughed about just chucking every thing at it, as whilst our last cycle was the best yet, we are still no closer as to why after 3 attempts we aren't there yet.  In the meantime we are just focusing on getting ourselves ready - I may look into reflexology too as I'm not too sure about acupuncture. I'm 40 in January and whilst we aren't going into this cycle thinking it's definitely our last, we do have a sense of realism that if we don't learn anything new we may then move on. For us I think that may be the adoption route and we are beginning to look at it, but early days to know if it's right for us, and we are right for it. In the meantime, let's hope for a beautiful summer. We deserve it. (Sorry for the long post)  Xxx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Summerwellies - not at all long and thanks for sharing your experience. It seems there are a few of us in very similar positions. 

I'm just slightly nervous about the timing of my next cycle and I can't seem to work out if it's too soon or not. I'll be in Long Protocol so where as you will have two clean AFs in between any drugs - I'll only have one as I'll be starting down reg when I do my scratch. I've emailed my doctor to ask if it's ok but he is so busy he hasn't replied and I'm trying to avoid spending £150 to just ask him that one question. 

Would you consider PGS? It seems like my problem is just age and embryo quality. They always make it to blast and some are top quality  - but that's only half the story, right?

x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

I am also hanging around in limbo just now, I had a bfn 2 weeks ago & immediately stopped Crinone & progynova. No sign of AF and I was just wondering from your experience how long it can take to come I know everyone responds differently & the drugs can delay it but didn't think i would be 2 full weeks off drugs & no sign AF arriving. Have my consultant review in just under 3 weeks.  I guess I am just being inpatient but just want to get a period over and done with so I have a better idea for going forward!

Any advice is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## KnittyGritty (Apr 17, 2015)

After my failed FET my period arrived five days later. I can definately emphasise with you about waiting for it though!  I wonder if it is worth calling your clinic?  My clinic told me to ring if it had not arrived after ten days. 

I am starting my next cycle next month but start injecting in September so three months after my FET and seven months after my last fresh cycle. I don't mind the break too much as I want to lose a little weight.


----------



## Summerwellies (Jun 17, 2016)

It's such a complex world. If nothing else I've learned lots about my body and just how weird it is  

Claudia - PGS wasn't mentioned so I assume that my clinic either don't offer it, or think that it's not needed. £150 is a lot for one question but I've treated all my cycles with the approach of doing anything I need to so that I don't look back and think "what if". If they think it's too short a time then you would think they would say  before you start. At the end of the day they want us to succeed too. 

Baby good - sorry I can't help as I've always bled before testing day. I agree with knittyGritty though that it's probably worth calling your clinic. It can't hurt to ask. I completely get why you're feeling impatient and for me I always feel better when there's a plan of what's next. 

Have wonderful weekends xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Knittygritty & summer wellies - still no sign of AF! If she hasn't arrived by tomorrow then I will give the clinic a call.  I haven't been in this position before so I am not sure what's 'normal' and didn't want to call the clinic if this was to be expected!


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

We went to the lister too and they don't tend to wait if you are older with a low AMH.  That is more of a risk.  If they have done the immunes then I would trust them.  

Good luck


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Claudia - I was at the lister as well. I think my timing last year was pretty much identical to yours. I had BFN in June, I had the bleed from that, one AF and then cycled with EC early September. I had more eggs than any other cycle (1 and a BFP so yours sounds like a good plan to me! My consultant would have let me go straight away after the BFN bleed but said he preferred to have one period in between to let the ovaries have a break. I was very keen just to get on with it, so as long as you feel ready I'd go for it. My only changes for the final cycle were scratch and clexane, presumably you're already taking CoQ10?


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Claudia H 

I'm in the same position after having 1 Round of IVF with a BFN. I commend you because I'm not finding the will to move on.....I'm not sure what's worse having had 3 miscarriages or the disappointment of going through the entire IVF cycle just to get to a negative test! I've just turned 40 but age for me is not an issue I am going to step back and focus on getting my hormones back on track, exercise and eating well just for my own well being. Good luck all! Xx


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Babygood - sorry I can't help as I have the opposite problem and usually start bleeding before OTD.... I know it's a silly question but have you done another test? 2 weeks seems like a long time to wait.... 

AFM - my doctor finally replied that he thinks August is fine to start a fresh cycle. Hooray! so pleased I don't have to wait longer

x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Claudia - great news that you have the green light for August!

I did consider re testing but I totally despise testing after years of seeing negatives, plus I did wait to OTD so I know that the HCG has got to be detectable at that point..... I called the clinic and if AF not arrived by Friday then I have to go in for bloods that morning and they will just check a full hormone profile.  If there is a hard way to do it then I am there 😓

Hoping everyone else is doing ok at the various stages x


----------

